# Zippo lighters, drying out?



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have two Zippo lighters I picked up for general emergency use. One is new from Wally's and the other is about 15(?) years old. 
They worked great when I filled them, a month or two later I picked them up just to check them out and they are both bone dry. They have just been sitting on a shelf not being carried or moved. So why did they dry out? Anyone got an answer? I thought that due to their construction they would hold their fluid for a long time. Now I'm wondering why they were so popular with military folks.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

They do that... They are a great lighter, but its a downfall... Bo advice to fix it, but they don't like extreme cold either, you're better off with a bic


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

No not bo


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have some old Bics where the butane all leaked out. I have old matches that will not light due to reasons unknown. The only fire starter that will store reliably is flint and steel, IMHO.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Zippos use liquid fuel

It evaporates

They also run on gasoline, which is available to military folks

When faced with c ration (MRE ) matches which suck or any other brands of lighters made years ago the Zippo was the best. Now with butane lighters common is a tradition


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Most of us who used Zippos, . . . were "chronic" smokers, . . . kept the fluid close, . . . spare flints were in the bottom of the lighter, . . . and when push came to shove, . . . good old gasoline could be and was used.

NOTE: if you do use gasoline, . . . don't over fill it unless you want a welt on your leg by the pocket where you keep it. After a little practice, . . . you'll get the hang of how much it takes.

If you want to use Zippos (good choice in my book), . . . store them dry, . . . with several cans of un-opened lighter fluid. My guess is that if you only used them to start a daily flame, . . . a can should last at least 6 months, . . . maybe a lot longer. It's been 30 years and a couple of months since I needed one, . . . 

Bic's are also good, . . . and the other day, . . . my wife picked up a pack of 5 for about a buck apiece.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

We all love the classic Zippo lighter and its long history. But for the price of a zippo you can buy 10 large BiCs and they are more reliable. It's survival we're talking about here folks, go with the BIC and keep a spare.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The fluid evaporated. Keep a can of fluid with the lighter.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Butane is under pressure and it will leak. Lighter fluid is volatile and will evaporate. 
Don't bother to fill the Zippo until you need.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep!
Store the Zippo dry until you need it. 
I have about a dozen for barter and a couple keepers.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

An older gent at the backwoodsman suggested using a piece of inner tube or balloon to seal the lid and that keeps the naptha from evaporating


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

An older gent at the backwoodsman suggested using a piece of inner tube or balloon to seal the lid and that keeps the naptha from evaporating

How to prepare your zippo for survival kit


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know why they just don't solve the problem of it evaporating.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If you over fill them they will leak out in your pocket, too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Still have the one I carried, even though I quit smoking in 1992.
In Vietnam, flints and fluid were unavailable where I was. Had Mom send flints from home, ran the lighter on gasoline. It worked even in the monsoon months. I doubt a Bic would even light under those conditions.
But here in the States where life will never be as bad as a combat zone, a Bic is a good thing to keep around. Or a Zippo and a gallon can of gas.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If I had to choose from an empty bic and an empty zippo, I would choose the zippo.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> If I had to choose from an empty bic and an empty zippo, I would choose the zippo.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Still have the one I carried, even though I quit smoking in 1992.
> In Vietnam, flints and fluid were unavailable where I was. Had Mom send flints from home, ran the lighter on gasoline. It worked even in the monsoon months. ...........


I've still got mine, . . . in the special silver case I bought for it, . . . with the special engraving that was done as I waited on Tran Hung Dao in Saigon.

Used my last flint one day, . . . couldn't get to the PX, . . . bought some at a local RVN version of Walmart. First couple of flints didn't seem to last very long, . . . got the package out, . . . looked at it, . . . lousy little turkey had busted them in two, . . .

I wasn't happy, . . . but took it as a lesson to look before you buy.

I too used gasoline for the last 9 months or so I was there, . . . thought I'd never get rid of the rash on my leg.

It's upstairs now, . . . in storage, . . . haven't needed it since '85.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I used to be a high voltage lineman. When up a pole on a windy day. The zippo out performed the Bic every time.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Dwight55 is right! I had a rash on my left leg forever.

Probably because half the time when it wouldn't work, I was half lit and doushed it full again. 

Worked anywhere though. Just gotta watch that first drunk light after a fill.

And yeah, they dry out.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Mine dry out too but the newer one dries out way less than the s&w collector model I have.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Just tested out my Ronson butane in my EDC bag, works fine. Been in there and untouched for months.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Djeep Paris lighters are good, they hold a lot of butane and advertise a thousand lights. Mine was orange for high visibility.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I do not know how ethanol gasoline burns in a Zippo, but the leaded gas we had in the 60's was not like lighter fluid. It would take 3 or 4 hits of the flint wheel to touch it off, and it burned with a black sooty flame. Probably not too good for the lungs, but hey, we were lighting cancer sticks in a war zone where you could die in the next few minutes anyway. No sweat, GI.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

For daily use you can't beat a zippo but to store away for later use id almost prefer a bic .

Windproof butane lighters are great too but refilling them is hit or miss.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got to thinking about em, . . . had to go up and get em out, . . . kinda let em see daylight for the first time in a few years.

Just part of my little collection:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My uncle got pissed, becouse nephew Deebo ran out of lighter fluid, couldn't find gas, and ended up using COLOGNE. 
He took his Zippo away from me.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I love my Zippo's, but for an emergency, I wouldn't trust my well being to one. I've tried about everything except sealing the lid with, or dipping the whole damn thing in wax to try and prevent evaporation. The Zippo also has what I call a "passive flame" so unless you can get it directly under whatever it is you're trying to light, good luck in accomplishing anything except burning your fingers. You can at least hold a Bic sideways to light stuff and get the flame in close proximity to what you're trying to light. 

They're great for lighting your smoke, lighting a dark room as a mini torch or lighting something on fire to light something else on fire, but I'll stick with butane. I have an issue with carrying liquid fuel on my person too, in a survival type situation. I'm that unlucky bastard that would wind up getting a tracer right through the bottle and "POOF", I'm makin' like Michael Jackson. 

I would take a butane torch (like the crack heads use) over a Zippo as well, but they take up a bit more room than either of the other two. I carry a supply of a hundred wooden matches or so and a couple of Bic Lighters with a chunk of homemade fire starter made from dryer lint and petroleum jelly. And yeah, the Naptha burn to the leg from an overfilled Zippo SUCKS.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

When I started smoking I bought a Zippo, when I quit smoking I had a Bic. Now I don't carry a lighter on my person and haven't for some time. 

I keep a handful of Bics around in the desk, the vehicle and various bags. The Zippos are in a shoe box on a shelf and the fuel stored out with the other flammables. 

These days I EDC a mini EXOTAC (ferro rod) which at one time was anodized green, now it is mostly silver.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Besides of zippo and bic any option. Something thwt can be stored for month, easy, and works in the wind?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Amazon has some pretty good butane torch lighters, I have one. It's not waterproof, but there are some that are. Of course, they are breakable, but, the torch is amazing. 
Worth seven bucks. 
I even tested it, before I put it in my truck bag. Got it wet, wouldn't strike(electric), kept blowing into the ate a, fired right up.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, yes, I refer to the as crack lighters.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

Unfortunately the lighter fluid in new Zippo's have a tendency to dry out quickly. I had one years ago, and the fluid seemed to last forever. The newer zippo's are not built the same way. I agree with Pheniox 17. For long term storage Bic, or other type of lighter incased in plastic seems to be the way to go for a bug out bag, or such.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

James m said:


> Djeep Paris lighters are good, they hold a lot of butane and advertise a thousand lights. Mine was orange for high visibility.


Guys check these out. I got one at the smoke shop for $3 its the same size as a zippo but its workings are like a bic. It felt heavy duty.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Brunton Helios

Carry one daily, filled it last year-yes 2014

no I'm not a smoker, I start fires and burn threads off new gear and clothes, still a year for a butane refill is pretty good

Ill fill it again just to be happy today

However looking for a link I see they are hard to find . Ive had mine for almost 10 years, with zero issues, but newer ones are apparently crap


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Try these two tricks.

First, remove the flint screw in the bottom, remove the fabric cover with the little hole in it and take out the stuffing. You'll see the wick all crammed inside. Pull the wick straight. put some of the stuffing back in and wrap the wick neatly inside across the stuffling. Fill in the rest of the stuffing and wrap the wick again across the stuffing again. Keeping doing this so it's kind of like a snake. Put in the fabric cover with the little hole in it back on. Replace the flint screw. Give the lighter a good soaking of Zippo fuel. Wait a few minutes and soak it again. 

Next, take a kids balloon and and put it around the bottom of the area where you fill it. Pull it up tight along the sides and push the lighter into the case. Trim the excess with a sharp knife. It will extend the lighting time.


----------



## Jay214 (Oct 3, 2018)

The new Zippos leak faster now because Zippo now stamps a ridge into the bottom sides of the insert to make fitting them easier to manufacture I suppose. This creates gaps for the fluid to get around and out of the case. The old inserts were flat with no ridge and sealed better against the outer case of the lighter. I'm attaching a picture of the metal stamped ridge insert and a pic of an older one without the stamped ridge that I'm talking about.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

ziploc baggie?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Take a kids balloon. slide it up the zippo from the bottom till it comes even with the cover. snip off the excess. Roll the baloon down to use or fill. the balloon will drastically reduce the evaporation loss. Zippo's will also work on almost any flamable liquid. and can be used as an emergency light


----------

